# new member



## macitajones5 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi! My name is Liza I'm new to the forum just wanted to introduce myself. So where is the first place I should visit on the forum?


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

First place to visit is the welcome room. Welcome to Haunt Forum.

Next...browse through the various threads related to whatever peaks your interest. I'd say the showroom is a good place to start.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi and welcome Liza. This is a good place to start. There's so many diverse areas on this site, you'll have a fun time just searching for your areas of special interest! The folks on here are extremely helpful so enjoy the ride!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome Liza!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Macita!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome and have fun


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. There are so many different places to check out on here that you should have no problem finding something that interests you. Like the others have said, the folks here are just AWESOME!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Liza, welcome to the forum! So are you new to haunting or are you a seasoned veteran?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Liza!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Show Room is the place to go and be prepared to be amazed by some of these deviously ingenious people. Also take a look at the various peoples albums. Some really good pictures there too.


----------



## GrimAftermath (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Liza!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, I'd recommend a trip to the Showroom.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum, Liza!!!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome! visit everywhere and everybody!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

welcome to hauntforum


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi there and Welcome!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome to Haunt Prop Building Nirvana!


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy..!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------

